# Lures for next rig trip



## Kim

Mike this is the tray of short hook sets that I'll bring. Mostly small lures, heavy on the chugger and jet head types. Since that Ilander Sea Star got hammered twice, I decided to rig some jet heads for Ballyhoo as well. Normally I wouldn't but if the tuna are going to hit them like they did last time, I might as well. Worst case they will wear out our Ballyhoo a little early.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Why wouldn't you just text him or send a pm?


----------



## Kim

Sent a PM earlier but couldn't attach pics. Wait until I get the long hook sets rigged up. I'll post those too, at the very least they are nice to look at.


----------



## Mikvi

SnapperSlapper said:


> Why wouldn't you just text him or send a pm?


A. I don't text.

B. I'm sure others are interested in what we're catching Yellowfin on.


----------



## stauty trout

SnapperSlapper said:


> Why wouldn't you just text him or send a pm?


Why do you care?


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Sorry, y'all keep on murdering the tuna.


----------



## Kim

OK I will admit that I am hopelessly addicted to fishing porn and I want to spread the disease. There you have it and I'm out of the fishing porn closet! Actually other than letting Mike know how much stuff I'm bringing it gives a pictorial answer to guys like LuLurage who asked about how people stow their lures, in my case it's in Plano boxes and tackle bags. I know guy that only use rolls and I read on here where all the guy uses is a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

What pound leader are you rigging your tuna lures on? And how do ya'll kite fish?


----------



## Kim

Using #200 mono on the leaders. We're not using a kite but if we were it would be rigged with a helium balloon on an electric reel. I like to post up my lure rigs because a few times fellow forum members and sometime the professionals like Captain Woody or Captain Piney will give their insights on how it can be improved. As a matter of fact most of the lures I have been rigging or rerigging are being done using the how to tips I was given by Captain Woody recently. On top of that I have a tendency to try out some scratch your head and wonder things, sometimes they work and most times they don't but this is a good place to get practicality checks on it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Don't become overly dependent on lures for yellowfin. They account for a very small percentage of our tuna each year. Sabikis and a good understanding of your bottom machine are your best friend!


----------



## Kim

We haven't tried to slow troll live baits yet but it may be coming. To be honest we're excited to get some good knock downs and put a few in the fish box. Maybe next time we might try a couple live baits bridled with circle hooks to see how it goes. MIke caught a few hard tails but they were better Marlin baits than for YFT. I will make sure to put a couple bigger sabikis in the tackle bag for catching bait.

Captain Woody is an evil man, has got me thinking about a live bait on a spinning rod. That could very well be the final straw and Mike will make me walk back from Petronius.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Kim said:


> We haven't tried to slow troll live baits yet but it may be coming.


You should. It's the difference between a couple tunas each trip and 10. Lures have their place and time, just not so much in Mississippi Canyon for consistent box filling tuna trips.


----------



## stauty trout

Captain Woody Woods said:


> You should. It's the difference between a couple tunas each trip and 10. Lures have their place and time, just not so much in Mississippi Canyon for consistent box filling tuna trips.


Agreed... I've caught more YFT by chunking and pulling live baits than all my trolling combined... The occasional popper on the spinning rod is fun too :thumbsup:


----------



## ashcreek

We catch 90% of our tuna on either live or dead bait. Very few trolling unless we are trolling live or dead bait ;-)


----------



## lulurage

2 questions. What is a hard tail and hard head are they the same? How do i bridle live bait? Sorry for newbie questions.


----------



## stauty trout

Hard Tail (Blue Runner) - yes bridle these









Hard Head (Catfeesh) - do not bridle these... or put them in the boat.. although I know some guys that will clip the fins and toss em to cobia


----------



## lulurage

Thank you for the pics and description.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

If your going strictly for tuna , stop on the way out at the mass , load up on lys , thread fin , hardtails and use those . No need to bridle those baits . Circle hook through the mouth and out the rigger . You will be much more succesfull than dragging lures around .


----------



## Obvious

How much better is slow trolling live baits vs. trolling skirted ballyhoo around the rigs? What speed are you trolling and what is the ideal bait size for the livies?


----------



## stauty trout

Obvious said:


> How much better is slow trolling live baits vs. trolling skirted ballyhoo around the rigs? What speed are you trolling and what is the ideal bait size for the livies?


If you are pulling lives around... you just want to have enough speed to keep them from getting tangled up... bump trolling... and if it's live it's good IMO... And more often than not... if you want to catch big fish use big baits...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Obvious said:


> How much better is slow trolling live baits vs. trolling skirted ballyhoo around the rigs? What speed are you trolling and what is the ideal bait size for the livies?


Bally have their place. But the chances you will outfish someone who is livebaiting with the aforementioned baits is zero. The only baits that get a bridle on my boat are kite baits (small rubber band) and marlin baits (floss)


----------



## Obvious

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Bally have their place. But the chances you will outfish someone who is livebaiting with the aforementioned baits is zero. The only baits that get a bridle on my boat are kite baits (small rubber band) and marlin baits (floss)


Gotcha. So you're bump trolling something like a 10" hardtail lip hooked on a 9/0ish circle hook? Any other baits work?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Obvious said:


> Gotcha. So you're bump trolling something like a 10" hardtail lip hooked on a 9/0ish circle hook? Any other baits work?


I hook mine in the back. A 9/0 circle hook is not universal from manufacturer to manufacturer. The hooks I use, mustad demon circles, a 9/0 is massive. Match the hook size to the bait you are using. Most of my day to day tuna hooks (5/0-7/0) are the size of a nickel. For tuna, I prefer a 3" to 7" hardtail. For marlin, I want the hardtails that are so big they take down a marlin lure when you are on a good weedline, aka diesels.

The way in which I target marlin and tuna are completely different. Pick one species or the other, and focus your efforts on that particular fish. When you catch him, then target another species and change your setup accordingly.


----------



## Mikvi

I also have to agree. You'll catch more Tuna in a chuck trail with live bait than trolling. I need to get out and catch some Bonita for chunks. Jigging worked well for us last time. Just found the bait balls and dropped jigs underneath.


----------



## FishFighter92

Everyone has pretty much hit the nail on the head here. If I'm going to the rigs to fish for tuna I've only got a couple lures in case we happen to somehow slam the tuna extremely quick and have to pull baits for other species. 

My most successful trolling set up for yellows though would be a bird chain with a cedar plug behind it if I ABSOLUTELY had to troll for some reason. Other than that we start with chunking or live baiting depending on where the fish are on the depth finder. Also, I would always having a popper ready to sling out there for busting fish. I haven't had a trip where we haven't caught a yellow on a popper at some point, but then again most of my trips are during the warmer months when the tuna are busting and its when I'm back home.


----------



## IrishBlessing

Does anyone still use a cedar plug? I had a red/white one at the back of the spread and it got nailed every time last weekend. Sadly most were Bonita. Mike if you want we can head out and troll some Clark spoons and duster rigs around the sea buoys to get some bonita for chunking.
Irish


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Blackfins make great bait.


----------



## Kim

I like trolling lures and lure/dead bait combinations. I take enough lures that I can change the spread several times so that I'm able to change out type and colors of rigs until I find what works If we mark fish and aren't getting hits, they don't like the lures enough to strike and it's time for a change. 

Yes we could catch more fish live baiting and chunking, going to try that next trip but I'm hoping that we get some trolling in. I get a lot of satisfaction when one of the lures I have rigged produces. Not only does it put a fish in the box but that fish is the fruit of my labor, the time and effort I put into rigging the lure.

My Dad kept telling me I was a lazy SOB because I would always try out all the innovations to make rigging baits or lures easy. You wouldn't believe how many times I heard "I taught you better than that". Well I still try them out, some with success and some not but I consider it a part of the recreational tradition of FISHING. There are times that I will still rig with wire, floss or rubber bands but not as often as I used to.


----------



## stauty trout

IrishBlessing said:


> Does anyone still use a cedar plug? I had a red/white one at the back of the spread and it got nailed every time last weekend. Sadly most were Bonita. Mike if you want we can head out and troll some Clark spoons and duster rigs around the sea buoys to get some bonita for chunking.
> Irish


yep... caught everything from tuna to amberjack on a cedar plug


----------



## 301bLLC

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> If your going strictly for tuna , stop on the way out at the mass , load up on lys , thread fin , hardtails and use those . No need to bridle those baits . Circle hook through the mouth and out the rigger . You will be much more succesfull than dragging lures around .


what do you mean "out the rigger"?


----------



## stauty trout

301bLLC said:


> what do you mean "out the rigger"?


:001_huh:


----------



## Wetback

what is the best way to catch live bait at night out of destin? would like to have a livewell full and have my spread out at first light on the spur. Nothing like seeing the sun up @ the spur. would a sabiki with glow stick work? tried calling bait man and giving him a good tip but seems like he does want to meet me 2 am, cant blame the man.


----------



## 301bLLC

******* said:


> what is the best way to catch live bait at night out of destin? would like to have a livewell full and have my spread out at first light on the spur. Nothing like seeing the sun up @ the spur. would a sabiki with glow stick work? tried calling bait man and giving him a good tip but seems like he does want to meet me 2 am, cant blame the man.



West of the East Pass bouy...watch your sonar.


----------



## 301bLLC

stauty trout said:


> :001_huh:


i scratched my head for 10 minutes trying to figure out if spell correct changed
the worrds.


----------



## BuckWild

he means hook your bait and spread them out using the outriggers.


----------



## Chris V

I don't think any of you guys would know a tuna if it hit you in the face. Crappie is where its at, big slabs of crappie. Crickets and beetle spins. Run them out on the riggers and planer boards and head to the nipple. Might pick up a spoonbill on the way.

Livebaits....shoot, you just need some velveeta cheese. Just sayin


----------



## lulurage

does anyone run a planer board off a boat with outboards? If so how do you rig it? Stern cleat, stern eye? I thought about purchasing one vs spending the dough for a downrigger but was worried about the cable getting caught in my lower unit.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

I rigged mine on 500# mono, cleat it off to a stern cleat. Use double snapswivels and rubber bands. Don't back over it.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

We catch a lot of tuna trolling. But you need to be pulling tuna rigs at tuna rig speed at tuna rig distance.


----------



## panhandleslim

When tuna are in the mood to bite, they just bite. They will take a marlin lure in a heartbeat. When I don't want them, I catch the most. They go for those cherry jets or the cheap Williamson or the small Pula-Kai or anything but they attack the shotgun position or the bait toward the back more than anything. Exception is a lure behind a spreader bar of squids up toward the corner with a marlin lure behind or jet head. 

The thing that confuses me is the number of people who are rigging these ballyhoo to th e back of lures. Why? When a tuna hits, he is not tasting it. He either hooks himself or not. Whites are a reason to add ballyhoo but just with a small skirt in front or as a pitch bait. 

Heh, I like Iland lures as much as the next guy and I've seen hundreds of Marlin caught on them without anything rigged to the back other than a hook. If you want something soft out there, go with a Moldcraft. 

If you have a bunch of Sailfish or Dolphin balled up on Ballyhoo, they will take bare ones as well as rigged. I just can't, for the life of me, understand these lure and hoo combos. Only in the northern Gulf and nowhere else on earth.


----------



## Batt3669

panhandleslim said:


> When tuna are in the mood to bite, they just bite. They will take a marlin lure in a heartbeat. When I don't want them, I catch the most. They go for those cherry jets or the cheap Williamson or the small Pula-Kai or anything but they attack the shotgun position or the bait toward the back more than anything. Exception is a lure behind a spreader bar of squids up toward the corner with a marlin lure behind or jet head.
> 
> The thing that confuses me is the number of people who are rigging these ballyhoo to th e back of lures. Why? When a tuna hits, he is not tasting it. He either hooks himself or not. Whites are a reason to add ballyhoo but just with a small skirt in front or as a pitch bait.
> 
> Heh, I like Iland lures as much as the next guy and I've seen hundreds of Marlin caught on them without anything rigged to the back other than a hook. If you want something soft out there, go with a Moldcraft.
> 
> If you have a bunch of Sailfish or Dolphin balled up on Ballyhoo, they will take bare ones as well as rigged. I just can't, for the life of me, understand these lure and hoo combos. Only in the northern Gulf and nowhere else on earth.


I learned the hoo/lure combo fishing off of NC. I have fished NC, AL and the keys and have watched guides use a lure hoo combo in every place I have trolled.


----------



## Kim

I have run the same lures in spreads with one rigged with a dead bait, Ballyhoo, Spanish Mackerel etc. The lure trailing the dead bait gets more hits than the lure without. So it's either a lucky coincidence or that the fish prefer the lure trailing the dead bait. While we were out today we experimented with trolling live hard tails. Definitely slower speed worked better but we trolled a few for a good bit at a shade over 3 knots, a knocker rig hook set up, 1 oz egg sinker, and the bait hooked Vertically through the lips seemed to work pretty good. Will check that out more at a later date.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

A ballyhoo or spanish has no business behind a resin head lure


----------



## fishmagician

Kim, it is of interest me how many fellow fisherman mention short strikes either with different types of fish. What do you attribute those short strikes too, rigging, hook sizes, hook placement????


----------



## fishmagician

Kim, Interesting to note that a number of the skippers lately mention the "short strikes" what do you attribute those too, rigging, hook size or placement??? Interesting


----------



## Kenton

fishmagician said:


> Kim, it is of interest me how many fellow fisherman mention short strikes either with different types of fish. What do you attribute those short strikes too, rigging, hook sizes, hook placement????


Fish


----------



## SnapperSlapper

What would be ya'lls recommendation to someone wanting to go and catch 8-12 yellowfins this weekend? Where do you think such a person should go?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

SnapperSlapper said:


> What would be ya'lls recommendation to someone wanting to go and catch 8-12 yellowfins this weekend? Where do you think such a person should go?


Petronius


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Petronius is an awful long way. What about the yellow gravel? I've heard people talking bout it on here. Or the edge? It seems to be pretty popular too.


----------



## Kenton

We had a school of 50-60 lb yellowfin jumping around at the nipple this weekend. We didnt even entertain the idea of chasing them.


----------



## Mikvi

You back in civilization? If so give me a call, or quiet from the cheap seats 



panhandleslim said:


> When tuna are in the mood to bite, they just bite. They will take a marlin lure in a heartbeat. When I don't want them, I catch the most. They go for those cherry jets or the cheap Williamson or the small Pula-Kai or anything but they attack the shotgun position or the bait toward the back more than anything. Exception is a lure behind a spreader bar of squids up toward the corner with a marlin lure behind or jet head.
> 
> The thing that confuses me is the number of people who are rigging these ballyhoo to th e back of lures. Why? When a tuna hits, he is not tasting it. He either hooks himself or not. Whites are a reason to add ballyhoo but just with a small skirt in front or as a pitch bait.
> 
> Heh, I like Iland lures as much as the next guy and I've seen hundreds of Marlin caught on them without anything rigged to the back other than a hook. If you want something soft out there, go with a Moldcraft.
> 
> If you have a bunch of Sailfish or Dolphin balled up on Ballyhoo, they will take bare ones as well as rigged. I just can't, for the life of me, understand these lure and hoo combos. Only in the northern Gulf and nowhere else on earth.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

So no other suggestions than Petronius? Will probably get bored spending 43 hours there, but I guess we will do it.


----------



## Mikvi

Beer Can, Marlin, Ram Powell.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

What about globe trotter and blind faith?


----------



## Kim

If you have the legs to get to Blind Faith and you're going soon I would say you are walking through an open door to some good looking fishing conditions. I would love to be fishing Independence Hub first thing in the morning!


----------



## panhandleslim

Mikvi said:


> You back in civilization? If so give me a call, or quiet from the cheap seats


Afraid not. 

In Indonesia now, and headed back to Papua New Guinea and Oz on the 8th of July. 

You know that I have to keep you guys, back there, honest. It just hurts me so much to hear all these tales of woe and ballyhoo behind lures and 'short strikes', etc. I can't keep these damned YFT, over here, off the Marlin lures so that I can focus on Blues. 

Those 'short strikers' are easy to fix. Get the hooks further back and the points out of the skirts. These guys over here have the same problems and they are as hard headed as you guys (well you, Mike) regarding hook placement and indexing hook attitude. And sharp hooks. LoL. 

Mike, let some of your buddies catch those BIG YFT out there. Seems it's all on you to show them how it's done. Guess I'll have to get back there and help you out. 

If you listen to Woody and Alex, you guys will definitely catch more and bigger fish. Opinions are wonderful but these guys are pros, at the top of their game.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Blind faith was dead as hell yesterday


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Woody,

Where does decent water start seriously? I haven't been out since Memorial Day tournament, and I can't get a decent satellite view. We are leaving around 5 this afternoon. Planning on being at globetrotter at daylight, but without any information or a satellite show, it is just a guess and a shot in the dark. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

I didnt go that far east. Nakika and ds-3 were clean but not quite cobalt, and faith and everything south and west from there were cobalt. This was as of Wednesday

As of sunday around lunch, horn and sevan louisiana were in shit water


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Roger, thanks. We will be banging around somewhere down in there for next couple days.


----------



## Kim

It's nice when someone gives info on the conditions especially when it recent, way to go Capt Woody. Looking at the satellite shots is no where as good as first hand information from someone that was just there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

SnapperSlapper said:


> Roger, thanks. We will be banging around somewhere down in there for next couple days.


I'm leaving Pensacola early Sunday morning and will probably be around deep seas/globetrotter area as well.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Kim said:


> It's nice when someone gives info on the conditions especially when it recent, way to go Capt Woody. Looking at the satellite shots is no where as good as first hand information from someone that was just there.


Dont get too excited. What was an epic beatdown at Nakika on sunday was dead Wednesday. At least it was for tuna. Crazy how conditions change so fast. Bills were cooperative though


----------



## Kim

That's what it's about, just doing the best you can and hoping for a little luck. Sometimes a little inside information is all it takes to make the difference, so gather it up, put it all in a cup, shake it up and throw them bones on the table and see what happens!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

I am all for *Same Day Reports!* It is critical for the guys heading out the following day. If you wait till the next day to post your report, by the time someone can see it, and use the info, 48+ hours have passed rendering the data, for the most part, useless.

Thanks to all who post same day reports! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Don't become overly dependent on lures for yellowfin. They account for a very small percentage of our tuna each year. Sabikis and a good understanding of your bottom machine are your best friend!


What size Sabikis ya using Woody? Got a link?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Cap'n Davey said:


> What size Sabikis ya using Woody? Got a link?


Frenzy sabikis in #4, 6, and 8. 1.5oz weights. Inshore spinning rod, aka trout or bass. That is the most important part, as it imparts the action necessary to entice most bait. Most guys just kinda dip it in and out of the water and basically have no idea how to work it.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Don't become overly dependent on lures for yellowfin. They account for a very small percentage of our tuna each year. Sabikis and a good understanding of your bottom machine are your best friend!



Woody, when I read this it read as tho you were using Sabikis for Tuna LOL. Never heard of such a thing. I thought, "Man, these must be some monster Sabikis!!!" 

You meant catching bait, instead of using lures. That was funny. 

That's why I was asking for a link to these MONSTER Sabikis :laughing:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Cap'n Davey said:


> Woody, when I read this it read as tho you were using Sabikis for Tuna LOL. Never heard of such a thing. I thought, "Man, these must be some monster Sabikis!!!"
> 
> You meant catching bait, instead of using lures. That was funny.
> 
> That's why I was asking for a link to these MONSTER Sabikis :laughing:


It was my subtle attempt to get the lure worshippers to try livebaiting


----------



## Kim

Captain Woody, if I go out there with out at least a tray of lures I get as nervous as a crackhead without a butane lighter. I rigged these up with long hook sets for the next time out. If we drag some live baits we will take some pics and post them up. The pin rig is adjustable so I can actually make the hook set shorter and draw the hook in tighter where it should be but it's late and I just wanted to show how it went together.


----------



## fishmagician

Kim, those are interesting rigs. I look forward to your report as to how they are more or less (lets hope not) effective. I'm not saying anything bout how they'll work Just interest how the test run turn out. I can learn something anytime I tune in here or out on the big pond. Best of luck, Mike:thumbup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey

I like the hook placement!


----------



## Kim

I could be wrong but it has occurred to me that jigging for YFT is kind of like using a sabiki.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Kim said:


> I could be wrong but it has occurred to me that jigging for YFT is kind of like using a sabiki.


Jigging for yellowfin is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Kim said:


> The pin rig is adjustable so I can actually make the hook set shorter and draw the hook in tighter where it should be but it's late and I just wanted to show how it went together.


How is a pin rig adjustable? Once the wire is crimped in, there is nothing that is adjustable


----------



## Kim

I'm going to go ahead and post the sliding pin rig under the rigging lures post. Pin is press fit into the sleeve and not crimped.


----------

